# Do you pre-plan which days to fish?



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Ideally for sight-fishing the prime time to go would be 10-3 due to sun angle, with <5 knots of wind, the sun to your back and coinciding solunar periods on optimum moon phases. But we don't live in an ideal world. I have the luxury of not fishing weekends any more and can load the skiff and be ready to go the night before. But where I'm at in North Florida, it's better to wait a bit to let things warm up (mid-30s here this am) in the winter months. Summer, I'm on the water at dawn. 

Bottom line (pun intended) is the best time to go fishing is whenever you can go fishing.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

I try to just stay prepared so when the opportunity comes for fishing time, we can hopefully capitalize on the situation and go get after em..

When preparation and opportunity come together, usually good things happen!!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I watch the 15 day weather window and start looking for the best day each week, and then don't make appointments or anything for those days. Now rarely, does a good weather window 15 days out ever actually materialize but what it does do is move in between a couple of days before or after, so I just keep adjusting. That way I am ready for when the day arrives. I also am flexible with my schedule so I can move things around most of the time. Now my side driveway actually opens onto a parking lot of a launch ramp. Yup, I am sitting in my office typing this out and looking at the launch ramp. So when it suddenly nicens up, and I am free, I can launch and go at the last minute. So right now, I am eyeing next Wednesday as it is forecast for mostly sunny and 5-10 mph.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Living in southeast FL (Broward County), I plan when and I where I fish around the wind and traffic. I may take a look at the weather 5-days out but I don't have a good idea if I'm going until 2-days out, and often it's the day prior. There is no such thing as waking up and deciding to go fishing for me due to the distance and thus time involved.

Weekdays means avoiding towing a boat thru or around Miami during rush hour. I prefer to go to 10K Islands on a weekday for this reason but if going around/thru Miami I'm leaving the house prior to 5:00 am.

Weekends means being at any ramp in Keys no later than 7:30 am.

7+ mph wind from any direction means no anchoring on the reef for me.
10+ mph wind from any direction means I'm not going trolling offshore.
15+ mph west wind means I'm not going to Flamingo or 10K Islands
20 mph wind means I'm taking the wife to lunch.

I have 4 sets of tackle in their own dedicated Loadout boxes or tool bags ready to go with their own pliers, leaders, etc so I don't have to always transfer that stuff from one to the other

1. Offshore trolling
2. Reef/bottom/jigging
3. Inshore
4. Fly

With 1.5 hours each way to the ramps in the Keys, Flamingo, or Chokoloskee.... I've talked myself out of a lot of fishing.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

With 2 little kids and lots of stuff going on I try to basically leave certain days open and then make final decisions based on weather. Fortunately I don't work most fridays but during the holiday season I do. Can't wait until next years to reclaim my fridays so I can get out there more. During this time of year I'm limited to weekends which suck in SoFlo. Weekends also cut into family time which is also a drain unless I take the kids with me, which I do enjoy, but its not really the fishing I want to do.


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

Almost never. I generally fish three or four times a week, always based on when I feel like I'd like to go. The exception would be tarpon season. I will sometimes plan my night trips one or two days in advance based on the wind forecasts since I'm more limited in location when targeting bay tarpon here.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

I'm jealous of those who have a short trip to the ramp.

Closet fishing for me is Jupiter which is around 45 minutes. Stuart is about an hour and Choko takes just about two.  Lol, I've found myself bass fishing more often lately simply because it's 3 miles from my house and I can easily go from 3 to sunset with zero hassle.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Flats Hunter said:


> I'm jealous of those who have a short trip to the ramp.
> 
> Closet fishing for me is Jupiter which is around 45 minutes. Stuart is about an hour and Choko takes just about two.  Lol, I've found myself bass fishing more often lately simply because it's 3 miles from my house and I can easily go from 3 to sunset with zero hassle.


Yeah man, I'm looking toward close-to-home freshwater stuff as well. The closest feasible saltwater for me here in NOLA is about an hour away, and the closest GOOD fishing is 1.5. That really eats into your day, and between my fixer-upper house and the many social distractions here, it can be tough. However, there are good bass in City Park (there's even a tournament every year) that I've been meaning to check out. Saltwater is quickly becoming an obsession, but I grew up fly fishing in a farm pond-- I can have a blast tossing chartreuse poppers to panfish.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Smooth seas never made a skilled sailor. I go when I can. Except weekends and holidays


----------



## Nick728 (Jul 27, 2020)

Since I work M-F, I pretty much plan to fish every weekend so I guess you could say I plan ahead. Basically if the forecast calls for under 20 knots, we’re going. Can always find something to do down here that can make for a fun day. Luckily my old man lives less than 10 minutes from the ramp so it’s no real hassle to give it a go…if we get out there and it’s howling and real snotty, we’ll give it a couple hours and then just head back in. Beats sitting on the couch, or working on the honey-do lists my wife puts together lol.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Flats Hunter said:


> I've found myself bass fishing more often lately simply because it's 3 miles from my house and I can easily go from 3 to sunset with zero hassle.


I can catch peacocks and large mouth from my back yard but have near zero interest to do so.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Locally I go when I can and if their there I’ll catch them if their not it’s a boat ride. If I have a road trip I try to watch moon phase to plan or tides. Some times it works then…


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I almost never plan it out. Just get up and go but in the winter my boats in the water in Florida. But in the summer when I am working I fish 3-4 times a week, but sometimes I start at like 6pm and fish till 1030 or so. Just gotta fit it in.

I kind of don’t like planning it out because when something upsets the apple cart I’m pissed.


----------



## AUtrkyhntr (2 mo ago)

The older I get, the less hardcore I am. If the weather is less than ideal, I’ll ditch my plan. I got to where I kind of “set aside” a day or weekend to go, but I don’t make the final call until 2-3 days out.


----------



## kreidel (May 29, 2019)

AUtrkyhntr said:


> The older I get, the less hardcore I am. If the weather is less than ideal, I’ll ditch my plan.


QFT
But now I find this is me with life in general now that I am old.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

Inshore - my very best days have been when i just get out there and fish whats in front of me.
Offshore - yes, i pick them


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I try to yes


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

My boat is 374 strides from my front door. It takes me 12-15 minutes to walk those strides put my fly rods in while I’m lowering my lift. While I’m new to the area and have a lot to learn I fish as much as possible. I don’t plan, I just go. Waaaaay to much water to learn to wait for “time and tide”


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

If I don’t have it planned 3-4 weeks out, it won’t happen. The potential of success is a variable that I cannot consider.

Nate


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Half Shell said:


> I can catch peacocks and large mouth from my back yard but have near zero interest to do so.


Me too but I enjoy it. I only fly fish top water for them though.If only I had snook and tarpon in my lake too.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Shiiite! I go whenever I can, off course right now I’m skiffless! So working on that, looks like I’ll be back in the game mid April!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I do 3 type trips
1. Saltwater, 5-1/2 hours one way, definitely planned, usually weeks in advance. This involves overnight, usually tent camping. 
2. Trout, usually about a 2 hour one way trip. Also planned, but usually a day or two in advance. Weather is a factor, but less so than a trip to the coast.
3. Local freshwater lakes, I can load and go. Total time from loading up to first cast is less than an hour. I usually plan in advance but will take off and go if there's nothing else planned. Weather is a factor, but being this close to home, I'll take a chance on it.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Just go when you can. My weekends are generally booked with kids sports but during the off season or tarpon season I don't book weekends if I can help it and will plan for some weekdays off.

Realistically it rarely goes like that so I look the day before or even the day of and go. My parents were just here for Thanksgiving and my dad and I went once at 12:00 and Black Friday we went at 10:30.

I have two specific instances I can recall that were great and they were unplanned late weekend trips.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

I’m always tinkering with the gear in the event that I get that last minute call to go fishing. I can literally go with a moments notice. I really do love the trips that are planned though!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I have a buddy that won't go unless the conditions are near perfect. That's not me.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Jason M said:


> I have a buddy that won't go unless the conditions are near perfect. That's not me.


I love adverse conditions. It keeps people off the water.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I fish infrequently enough that I'll brave less than ideal conditions but I also have my limits. I had "planned" to go a couple weeks ago but we got crazy rain all day glad I cancelled that one. Went the following week in optimal conditions and didn't catch shit, LOL!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Definitely, yes. But it depends on a number of factors.

Short range forecast doesn't come in until 48 hours. That means if you are looking for weather on Saturday, it's a crap shoot until the short range comes in on Thursday. Before then, there is a lot of uncertainty, mainly if a front or weather may be an issue.

Moon - very important for salt water species.

Tarpon are nocturnal feeders - fish for them on a new moon. I have found them less interested around a full.

Permit like big pushes of water, so two days after a new moon is best, full moon second. But wind can also provide a big push of water regardless of moon phase.

Bonefish will stay on the flats longer on quarter moon phases - the tide changes are smaller with less magnitude. Tides on full and new moons move water faster on and off the flats, and the bonefish will move with the tide, so they are on the flats less.

Reds - they are water movement dependent, like all fish, but less picky than the above three. But, you just have to know where to find them based on the water level and water movement.

Freshwater bass - they tend to follow the solar / lunar feeding cycle since lakes typically do not have current.

But you can't catch fish if you aren't on the water. And also cannot wait to fish for the perfect conditions. The forecast is just that - a forecast. There was a day this week where at 9 am NOAA had out a small craft advisory for gusts over 20. Guess what - it didn't happen - I watched the weather buoy report flat to 5 kts wind up to the afternoon. And the water levels did what I predicted would happen if it was calm. I kicked myself for not going.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

rovster said:


> I fish infrequently enough that I'll brave less than ideal conditions but I also have my limits. I had "planned" to go a couple weeks ago but we got crazy rain all day glad I cancelled that one. Went the following week in optimal conditions and didn't catch shit, LOL!


Good or poor conditions, catchem or not, a day on the water is better then the couch!!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Vinny L said:


> Good or poor conditions, catchem or not, a day on the water is better then the couch!!


AMEN!!


----------



## ButtersGuide (Oct 27, 2021)

I use my iCalendar to alert me of times of the year & conditions where I've had good fishing results. This inspires me to pre plan specific tackle to have ready. It's just a matter of getting my chores done ahead of time ,enabling me to grab my gear in the corner when those conditions come together.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Moon phase calendar and solunar calendar influences my decision. I typically preplan the trip using specific information to inform decisions about where to fish and when.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Plan? 

No.

Skiff is in the garage, everything is aboard except food, drink and ice.
As long as it ain't raining horizontal I'll go.
There's always a spot in the marsh I haven't been to yet. 

Baitcaster is by the back door rigged with a small hookless topwater plug
for when the shad are being herded and hammered by the bass in the waterway behind the house.
I can get 3 or 4 hits per retrieve when the the blast's are happening.


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

If hunting, fishing, boating and outdoor type things are a life long obsession, not just a flash in the pan, I recommend positioning yourself and living where you can do such out the front door, or pretty damn close. Then it becomes part of your daily lifestyle and not some separate activity that requires too much planning. I understand it affects work and family, etc. It took me a few decades to figure it out and get there - its been worth it


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Made plans to go today….

Electrician cancelled so I had to add a soffit outlet and run wire/tie in to the fuse panel. Plans ruined.

Planned a late afternoon trip tomorrow instead. Shutter contractor just called and bumped my install back to “late afternoon”

This weekend, beach volleyball tournament for daughter. Monday and Tuesday visiting colleges with my son.

Lol, maybe I’ll shoot for sometime in March?


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Flats Hunter said:


> This weekend, beach volleyball tournament for daughter.


"Dad, I made the travel team!"

...great.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Yes, I will be in keys from late April til mid June. I plan to fish everyday it isn't blowing over 30.


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

Flats Hunter said:


> Lol, maybe I’ll shoot for sometime in March?


Guarantee ya something will be happening then, too !


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Flats Hunter said:


> Made plans to go today….
> 
> Electrician cancelled so I had to add a soffit outlet and run wire/tie in to the fuse panel. Plans ruined.
> 
> ...


You basically just posted my last 8 months to a tee.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jason M said:


> You basically just posted my last 8 months to a tee.


Life gets busy.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Jason M said:


> You basically just posted my last 8 months to a tee.


I love my family dearly of course but it's amazing how much time it takes up!  Sports are great for kids but once they get the least bit competitive it's like having a second job.

Lol, hoping to duck out early and go this Friday.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Flats Hunter said:


> I love my family dearly of course but it's amazing how much time it takes up!  Sports are great for kids but once they get the least bit competitive it's like having a second job.
> 
> Lol, hoping to duck out early and go this Friday.


High school bass fishing is a sport and offered in college as well Win win for both you and them.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Flats Hunter said:


> I love my family dearly of course but it's amazing how much time it takes up!  Sports are great for kids but once they get the least bit competitive it's like having a second job.
> 
> Lol, hoping to duck out early and go this Friday.


Sports and a renovation here.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Life gets busy.


Yes. I don't mind the kids sports. I tell people my hardest job is coaching 10U advanced baseball. 

The home renovation sucks though.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jason M said:


> Yes. I don't mind the kids sports. I tell people my hardest job is coaching 10U advanced baseball.
> 
> The home renovation sucks though.


My boy is about to be 8 and my step kids are 9, 11 and 13. It’s always something but they are pretty good little toe heads. My hardest job is keeping my wife and my self from going insane.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My boy is about to be 8 and my step kids are 9, 11 and 13. It’s always something but they are pretty good little toe heads. My hardest job is keeping my wife and my self from going insane.


Yep. Trying to raise decent humans


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Just try to keep in mind this old bromide: "The days are long, but the years are short!". They'll be grown and gone before you know it. Trust me.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

tailchaser16 said:


> High school bass fishing is a sport and offered in college as well Win win for both you and them.


Thankfully my son loves fishing and we have gone on many trips together. Now that he turned 18 and has a girlfriend, fishing is his last priority.


----------



## MilkManDan (2 mo ago)

I've never been good at making plans. If I do, it never fails, something comes up and interferes.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Flats Hunter said:


> Thankfully my son loves fishing and we have gone on many trips together. Now that he turned 18 and has a girlfriend, fishing is his last priority.


Happens nearly every time!🥲


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

The Fin said:


> Happens nearly every time!🥲


Can't blame him.  As much as I love to fish if I could go back and be 18 I'd much rather chase girls too.


----------



## Svengali (Feb 28, 2020)

Half Shell said:


> Living in southeast FL (Broward County), I plan when and I where I fish around the wind and traffic. I may take a look at the weather 5-days out but I don't have a good idea if I'm going until 2-days out, and often it's the day prior. There is no such thing as waking up and deciding to go fishing for me due to the distance and thus time involved.
> 
> Weekdays means avoiding towing a boat thru or around Miami during rush hour. I prefer to go to 10K Islands on a weekday for this reason but if going around/thru Miami I'm leaving the house prior to 5:00 am.
> 
> ...


I can relate 100%. By the time I leave my house in broward and get to choko and start fishing it’s about 3 hours.


----------

